# Any Capture One Pro users? Need help.



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

I have downloaded Capture One Pro 8 ( Win 7) and managed to edit just one image. All of a sudden it just stopped editing anything. Nikon files, FUJI files, Ricoh files, NEF, DNG, JPEGS - it just does not recognises it. It opens the image but shows the "eye" icon in the lower right corner - which means the image is not edible. I tried Preferences, default, nothing helps...  Any thoughts?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you sure the cameras you have are supported I have never had a problem with Capture One


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Are you sure the cameras you have are supported I have never had a problem with Capture One



Of course they are supported, I would not have downloaded it otherwise. The thing is, it refuses to recognise even the file, the copy of which it has already edited. I might have changed some settings, probably, but I set it back to default and it did not help..


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2014)

Can you reset the raw back to its original state ?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you sure you have opened the raw file, I have just opened Capture One 7 and importeg a jpg and get the eye icon


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, I opened RAW files. 
If you want to edit a JPEG , you just need to go to Preferences and check the Aloow to edit JPEGs box.  ( You see, I even got that far  )


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

I will reinstall it


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

Solved. I have mistakenly activated the DB version. 
If anyone as stupid as me encounters the same problem:   Istruments Bar - > Help -> Licence Info -> Stop BD only mode


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

Capture One Pro is an excellent programme for spies and cryptologists: a stranger who opens it will never ever guess how to operate it without a tutorial. Brilliantly counterintuitive. Are you looking for "Save" button? For "JPEG" ? Forget about it. 
Rant over.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 21, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Capture One Pro is an excellent programme for spies and cryptologists: a stranger who opens it will never ever guess how to operate it without a tutorial. Brilliantly counterintuitive. Are you looking for "Save" button? For "JPEG" ? Forget about it.
> Rant over.


Yeah, I have to agree with you there.  You'd think the interface was designed by a disgruntled government programmer.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Capture One Pro is an excellent programme for spies and cryptologists: a stranger who opens it will never ever guess how to operate it without a tutorial. Brilliantly counterintuitive. Are you looking for "Save" button? For "JPEG" ? Forget about it.
> Rant over.


I found it very easy to use and the colours it produces are very nice


----------



## sashbar (Nov 22, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I found it very easy to use and the colours it produces are very nice



Yes, colours are nice indeed. I am a bit disappointed with sharpening options compared to PS. 
And switching from an old PS is not very easy to me. The interface is very different. 
I still can not even figure out how to load a single image. It downloads the whole folder into its browser.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2014)

File, import image, choose, choose your folder select image  by clicking on it at bottom it will say import 1 image


----------

